# Zappa plays Zappa



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A few stops in Canada. This one got some good reviews.

Mon 07/30/07 Toronto, ON Hummingbird Centre For Perf. Arts 

Tue 07/31/07 Montreal, QC Metropolis 

Wed 08/01/07 Quebec City, QC Salle Albert-Rousseau


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey G.C.
thanks for the heads up....on the kid playing his dad's music..
I was wondering when they would be coming....to town
I hope I can make it out.....to this one...

Auger


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

July 18 in Winnipeg. We're the the first date on the summer tour.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes. Plan to go,


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We are taking in the show in TO on the 30th. See what happens.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw the last show and was floored. Dweezil took this very seriously. He does some amazing works of his dad's stuff. Phenomenal guitar tone, phenomenal playing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Dug the show last night at the Hummingbird Center. I was fairly impressed by Dweezil. He is a much more technically proficient player than I had anticipated. He can really play that guitar. He was running a set of Fuchs TDS-100 heads with matching Fuchs 4x12 cabs. He also ran a Fender Cyber Twin loaded with Tone Tubby's.

Overall a very good concert. A 2 1/2 hour show. The best parts for me were when they had Frank on the video screen doing some solo work from old concerts and the band played backing for the video. It was very cool and made me miss Frank that much more. To think of all the material that was left in that man.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Saw the show last october in Montreal, amazing concert, any Zappa fan HAS TO get tickets for this event. I can't be there tonight unfortunately...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

more CDN dates added...

Tue 11/20/07 Vancouver, BC Orpheum 

Thu 11/22/07 Calgary, AB Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium :banana:

Fri 11/23/07 Edmonton, AB Northern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

That's it, make me regret being in a country that rarely attracts shows I want to see.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

Got my tickets to the calgary show!

this is gonna be awesome!
i've been a big dweezil fan since the 90's -- the guy is a great musician and amazing guitar player


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Dweezil and the band are on the road again for 2008. Some Canadian dates already on the schedule. If you can make one, I highly recommend it. Below is a note from Dweezil.



> Hello Friends,
> 
> We’re hitting the road once again! This is our 3rd year of touring and as before we hope to be able to continue on an annual basis. This year will mark the appearance of one of Frank’s most spellbinding and devastating pieces of music... you’ll have to come to the show to witness it for yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Additional date...

Fri, Jul 4, 2008 08:00 PM Elements Night Club in Kitchener ON.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Schedule seems to be set. If you are in any of the areas, I highly recommend this one. The Dweez will blow your mind. He is a hell of a guitar player and the band is exceptional as all Zappa bands of the past.

4 Jul 2008 20:00 
Elements Kitchener, Ontario 
5 Jul 2008 20:00 
Ottawa Bluesfest Ottawa, Ontario 
6 Jul 2008 20:00 
Quebec International Summer Festival Quebec, Quebec


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Schedule seems to be set. If you are in any of the areas, I highly recommend this one. The Dweez will blow your mind. He is a hell of a guitar player and the band is exceptional as all Zappa bands of the past.
> 
> 4 Jul 2008 20:00
> Elements Kitchener, Ontario
> ...


Crap, I'll miss this one by less than a week. I'll be going to Canada this summer (well, it's already summer here) and will be back home before those shows. I'd change tickets, but I'm already staying a week longer in Canada than I had planned because I had difficulty booking return tickets.


----------

